# أهرامات الجيزة الثلاث ( خوفو - خفرع - منقرع )



## tamav maria (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*أهرامات الجيزة الثلاث ( خوفو - خفرع - منقرع )* ​*تحدثت فيما سبق عن الأهرامات و هي عبارة عن مقابر خاصة للملوك توجد فيها جميع احتياجاتهم استعدادا للحياة الأخرى و سوف أتكلم اليوم عن أشهر هذه الأهرامات و هي أهرامات الجيزة الثلاث ( خوفو - خفرع - منقرع ) .
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الهرم الأكبر ( خوفو ) :

إحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع و يشغل مساحه 13 فدان تقريبا و ارتفاعه الأصلى 146 متر وحاليا 137 متر تقريبا و طول ضلع قاعدته 230 متر . أما عن اوزان قطع الحجاره فتتراوح ما بين طن و ثمانيه أطنان او أكثر.

استغرق بناء الهرم الأكبر ما يقرب من عشرين عاما و بناء الممرات و الاجزاء السفليه من الهرم عشر أعوام و ذلك طبقا لما ذكره هيرودوت المؤرخ اليونانى الذى زار مصر فى القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد بعد أكثر من 2000 سنه من بناء الهرم و سمع هذه الروايات و غيرها من بعض الكهنه و الرواه .












ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هرم خفرع :
هرم خفرع هو أحد أهرامات الجيزة في مصر. بناه الملك خفرع رابع ملوك الأسرة الرابعة إبن الملك خوفو . تزوج من الأميرة مراس عنخ .حكم ست وعشرين سنة . بني الهرم الثاني من أهرام الجيزة ، وهو أقل ارتفاعا من هرم أبيه(خوفو) . ارتفاعه 136مترا . شيد فوق مساحة 215 مترا مربعا .وله مدخلان في الجهة الشمالية.ومازال يحتفظ بجزء من كسوته الخارجية عند القمة .

ويقع هرم خفرع جنوب غرب هرم أبيه خوفو. و يبلغ ارتفاعه 143,5 متراً وطول كل ضلع 215,5 متراً، وزاوية ميله 53,10ْ . يقع في مستوى سطح الأرض، والمدخل يؤدي إلى ممر هابط، سقفه من الجرانيت وزاوية انحداره 22ْ . و ينتهي عند متراس يفضي إلى ممر أفقي، ثم ممر منحدر يؤدي إلى حجيرة يطلق عليها خطأ حجرة الدفن وهي فارغة منحوتة في الصخر، ويؤدي الدهليز إلى متراس آخر يرتفع إلى أعلى بممر أفقي ينتهي بحجرة الدفن، وهذه الحجرة سقفها جمالوني مشيد بالحجر الجيري، وتكاد تكون منتصف الهرم، أطلق خفرع على هرمه اسم(العظيم).







ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


هرم منقرع :
هرم منقرع أو هرم الملك من كاو رع (منقرع) هو أحد أهرامات الجيزة في مصر. بناه ابن الملك خفرع. طول كل ضلع من أضلاعه 5،108 متراً وارتفاعه 65.5 متراً، والآن 62 متراً . وزاوية ميله 51°20′25″. و مدخله جهة الشمال . يرتفع 4متر فوق مستوى الأرض . ويؤدي لممر هابط طوله31 متراً. وزاوية انحداره بسيطة. بني من الحجر الجيري، و سقفه من الجرانيت . و في نهايته دهليزً مبطنً بالحجر، يؤدي إلى ممر أفقي فيه 3متاريس بعدها حجرة الدفن. عثر بهاعلى تابوت خشبي عليه إسمه وبه مومياؤه محفوظة بالمتحف البريطاني. أطلق (منكاورع) على هرمه اسم (المقدّس).



*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي يا نيتا لتعبك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 نوفمبر 2010)

> و ارتفاعه الأصلى 146 متر وحاليا 137 متر تقريبا



معلش ممكن تقوليلنا سبب الزيادة فى الارتفاع


----------



## kalimooo (29 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> معلش ممكن تقوليلنا سبب الزيادة فى الارتفاع



طبعاً مش ها تقدر تقولك من عندها
أخوذ عن ويكيبيديا
انشالله هاعمل بحث واقولك..


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> طبعاً مش ها تقدر تقولك من عندها
> أخوذ عن ويكيبيديا
> انشالله هاعمل بحث واقولك..



ماشى يا كليمو مستنيك​


----------

